# Real News III



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4200577/


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

Probably smarter than most people.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

O wonder if she was *mad* about her place setting? or their choice of menu?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

What I want to know is who invites a cow to a wedding?


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *What I want to know is who invites a cow to a wedding?  *



Someone like me who has very few friends.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Someone like me who has very few friends. *



I'd come to your wedding if you invited me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'd come to your wedding if you invited me. *



Becareful you might not be a guest but one of the two who are being honored 

Sorry Ricardo I could not resist.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Becareful you might not be a guest but one of the two who are being honored *




Are you calling me a cow? Because if you are I really don't appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!!  And now I shall go think of a farmyard animal to call you! hmph.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *What I want to know is who invites a cow to a wedding?  *




...rural Germans....hell, I don't even think they do that in West Virginia!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Becareful you might not be a guest but one of the two who are being honored
> 
> Sorry Ricardo I could not resist. *



Very true. The Goldendragon has me on the "Red Flag" list.:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Are you calling me a cow? Because if you are I really don't appreciate that!!!!!!!!!!!  And now I shall go think of a farmyard animal to call you! hmph. *



A nice German song.

Her Comes The Bride  . . .

I was refering to the fact you might be the bride.

I did not nor would I ever call a lady a cow.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'd come to your wedding if you invited me. *



Well, my daughter's getting married in November(here), and her husband to-be is in Virginia, and they will live there. Fairfax, I think


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, my daughter's getting married in November(here), and her husband to-be is in Virginia, and they will live there. Fairfax, I think *




Fairfax is only about an hour away.  I'll go visit them. haha


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> I was refering to the fact you might be the bride.
> *




Are you proposing?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *
> I did not nor would I ever call a lady a cow. *




Especially not THIS lady!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Are you proposing?  *



:rofl: 

I think I have been tricked ! 

Are you sure you want to continue with that thought? Do you know what you would be getting?  

Maybe a date or two is in order first? 

If you want references, I can provide them


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Are you sure you want to continue with that thought? Do you know what you would be getting?  *


I like surprises!



> *Maybe a date or two is in order first? *



You know, everywhere else in the world, they just get married.......at least I know your name.



> *If you want references, I can provide them  *



Yes, please........


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like surprises!
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you two would match. One is into math, the other into chemistry. A perfect partnership!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, you two would match. One is into math, the other into chemistry. A perfect partnership! *



Well I was a Chem Eng student for three years before changing majors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like surprises!
> *



Hmmmm,



> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You know, everywhere else in the world, they just get married.......at least I know your name.
> *



I do not know yours  Only Erin. PM it to me? 




> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Yes, please........
> *



References
Positive:
Would you like ex-girl friends?
Guy Friends?
Female Friends?

Negative:
Ex-wife?

Just curious on your choices 

BTW: Just for you I attached something for you.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Math........hmm......can you balance my checkbook?  And support my drug dealing habits?  

All references please.........need a complete person, good and bad. 

Thanks for the picture, now where are the real ones?  hehe.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Math........hmm......can you balance my checkbook?  And support my drug dealing habits?
> 
> All references please.........need a complete person, good and bad.
> ...



You know after sleeping on it, I have to ask what is your dowery? You know this this is to be like other places in the world.

Actually the Degree is in Computer Science with a Minor only in Math. I just use it all with the title of Engineer. The Math Comment is an old joke between Ricardo and myself. 

Well the bad references will take a while. As I do not talk to these people anymore, nor do I car to know how to get a hold of them.

And are you going to provide references?

Balancing a check book is a good thing. I have spread sheets and budgets and plans that run a year to two years out.

As to drug habits, I do not support them, this was a small part of the reason for the ex. She self medicated and did not understand the difference between gross and net income.  

I still think I was tricked


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 8, 2004)

Hmmm... Lessee...

Whatcha up to now Ed?  3? 

HAHAHA


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hmm..........what else do you have to offer me Rich?  Do you cook, clean, and do laundry?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Hmmm... Lessee...
> 
> Whatcha up to now Ed?  3?
> ...



And the closest is what? 900 miles away? Oh yeah, I'm such a guy magnet!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Hmm..........what else do you have to offer me Rich?  Do you cook, clean, and do laundry? *



I cook, and I clean and I do my own laundry. I have problems with all the special requirements of ladies clothes. I just do not get it.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

...another man that feels that dry cleaning is another ploy...things get dry when in the friggin' dryer...and they're clean when placed in there...sheesh...what more do they want out of us, eh, Rich?  :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...another man that feels that dry cleaning is another ploy...things get dry when in the friggin' dryer...and they're clean when placed in there...sheesh...what more do they want out of us, eh, Rich?  :shrug: *



Not sure, if you figure it out or have a manual or instructions for me to read I will read them right away  For I want to learn .

If I have a shirt that required ironing, I end up not wearing it for work. I buy more of the type that can be hung almost dry and have no wrinkles.

Just me though, I have been told I was wrong before


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2004)

the trick to ironing...throw the shirt in the dryer with a wet wash cloth...takes the wrinkles out real quick.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the trick to ironing...throw the shirt in the dryer with a wet wash cloth...takes the wrinkles out real quick.   *



Hence the pulling out the shirts of the dryer before being done and hangng. The damp towel or wash cloth is good for a quick fix.

I also use Dawn Dish Soap on the collars, and for food stains. The stuff works great, as well as the Downey Ball. Although you must use the sheets on the towels or the towels will not absorb the water properly. 

Erin, is this what you were looking for from me?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 8, 2004)

HAHAHA,

Definatley 3.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *HAHAHA,
> 
> Definatley 3. *



Well, I told you I thought I was tricked, I guess I was tricked by a player


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...rural Germans....hell, I don't even think they do that in West Virginia! *


Nah, we invite it to the rehearsal dinner though, we usually tell it to get there a few days early, it takes a while to cook something that big.....


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, my daughter's getting married in November(here), and her husband to-be is in Virginia, and they will live there. Fairfax, I think *


So, when you go to visit your daughter, you can take an hour detour and come see Tess and me.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

The article said that the cow was brought so that the bride could demonstrate how well she could milk a cow...wouldn't ya think they'd have the groom demonstrate how well he handles the milking?  Sorry, that was udderly rediculous of me.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Erin, is this what you were looking for from me? *



Wow, you know more about laundry than I do!!!  This is impressive. I like this guy.  I'm lucky if I get my colors sorted!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well, I told you I thought I was tricked, I guess I was tricked by a player  *



Can I be a player if I've never even met these guys?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> * I was tricked by a player  *



...don't hate the player....hate the game.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...don't hate the player....hate the game.  :shrug: *



That's right.......you gotta love me!  hehehe.......even though I'm not a player!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

um....sure....yeah....:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

How am I a player and you are not!?!?!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

a player of what.... ....I play Halo...religiously...everyday...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

uh huh, and...........


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

and....Soul Calibur II?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

yes!!! That was the one I was thinking of! That's the new one right?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

no, no, no.....Halo....mmmmmmm....::drool::...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Halo? I have one of those.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

didn't it fall off and burn a hole through the floor.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm........no holes in my floor!  Why? Is that what happened to yours?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

flushed it down the toilet actually.  :toilclaw:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

That wasn't too smart........exploding septic system doesn't sound like much fun!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Wow, you know more about laundry than I do!!!  This is impressive. I like this guy.  I'm lucky if I get my colors sorted! *



sorting by colors is the first rule

sorting by temperature is the second rule

Practice these two first and when you get them down I can help you with more.
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Can I be a player if I've never even met these guys?  *



Answer to your question is:

YES!

You are an internet Tease


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Halo? I have one of those. *




Maybe you should dust it off and put it on from time to time.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *sorting by colors is the first rule
> 
> sorting by temperature is the second rule
> ...



It took me long enough to learn to sort by color...........now I have to add something else? This laundry thing is more difficult than it looks!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Answer to your question is:
> 
> YES!
> ...




Well if any of them would come MEET me, maybe I wouldn't be such a tease.......maybe I'd be the bride!! haha.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Maybe you should dust it off and put it on from time to time.  :rofl:  *



You guys are so mean to me!!   I'm going to go sulk in the corner! at least my cat still loves me.....yay Midnite


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Well if any of them would come MEET me, maybe I wouldn't be such a tease.......maybe I'd be the bride!! haha. *



You see I do not jump into marriage lightly. I like to date first .

As to meeting you, if I am in the area, I am sure we could arrange a meeting, maybe Tess could chaperon. SHe would be there to protect my reputation. 

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You guys are so mean to me!!   I'm going to go sulk in the corner! at least my cat still loves me.....yay Midnite  *



When you are done sulking and pouting, tell me what you would cook me for dinner if I was to come out there to see other people and you happened to just be there. 

Tess will protect me won't she?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *sorting by colors is the first rule
> 
> sorting by temperature is the second rule
> ...




sorting? what's this? washer and dryer time is precious in college! no time for that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *sorting? what's this? washer and dryer time is precious in college! no time for that! *



Well if you buy all of one color, like blue or grey, then you just wash them and have no problems.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

i wash colors and whites together and have no problems.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

I use cold water regardless...and sorting...hell...all my clothes are black.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Certainly I shall protect you Rich... Nobody shall get by me unless I deem it so


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

...I get by.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

I let you by....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

heheeeeee...tell that to my foot.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

and how manytimes did I catch the foot tonight... Mr Muffet~!!!

Real News.. *uhhh what's this topic about anyhoo?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

but me hand twas right there when you did...tee..hee....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

as was mine.. rather think we were that proverbial rock n' hard place situation :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

no...yeti and a beast...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

isn't that redundant?  
well other than I'm not a Yeti.. you are a beast ~!!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *When you are done sulking and pouting, tell me what you would cook me for dinner if I was to come out there to see other people and you happened to just be there.
> 
> Tess will protect me won't she? *



Hmm........well first I need to know what you like to eat.  I cook a mean Ramen noodles....

Tess will protect you I'm sure, but I'm hardly a threat!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

I know I'm the yeti...you're the beast...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

methinks I shan't wish to be a beast.. I need a new name.. Beasts can be nasty thingydos..


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

Rich, does that mean you are thinking of comming down in April?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich, does that mean you are thinking of comming down in April? *



Thinking yes. Not sure so no promises.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Beasts can be nasty thingydos.. *



exactly...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

Knows that tone of voice


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

keeping with topic....NEWS FLASH.....tis cause I'm a clone!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

News Flash.. Yesh I know  *snidely whiplash chortle*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

you should know...I'm your clone.  :rofl:


----------

